# Keeping Tropheus



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

What is the minimum size of tank for a group of Tropheus ? Can I keep in 55g?


----------



## CrimsonHelkite (Apr 12, 2007)

It's possible, I would only keep like 16 in a 55, if you could get ahold of at least a 75 it would be better.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

CrimsonHelkite said:


> It's possible, I would only keep like 16 in a 55, if you could get ahold of at least a 75 it would be better.


WOW that much...Cool. Is any type of Tropheus good? Any preference?


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes 15-17 tropheus would be ok for a 55gal. Just make sure you have some hiding places in there for the ones that get picked on. They will definitely breed in a tank that size, I've got that many in a 60gal and they breed on a regular basis. I personally like Ilangi, ikola kaiser, green murago, moliro red, and nkonde yellow. If you are just starting off then duboisi are the easiest to care for.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

If I going to get a group of them, but I am able to get like 4 at a time but I am getting it from the same breeder. It's literally same batch will be same size but I am just short of cash. Can I do that? or does it have to be a complete group at the time?

Adults btw


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## CrimsonHelkite (Apr 12, 2007)

You might be alright it would be better if you got them all at the same time.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Save your money, until you can afford to buy them as a group. Buying four at a time is a recipe for aggression issues, likely leading to deaths. You could also save money by purchasing juveniles, which are typically cheaper.


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

As most people have already said, multiple adds of small quantities of tropheus is a disaster. I know it is overboard, but I am an advocate of getting the whole colony setup once and leave it alone size wise. Just like food, don't change anything.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I think you are taking a big risk with such a small tank.

I would advise on a larger tank for these guys and agree with everyone that you want to purchase your colony and introduce them as a whole. This can still come from various sources but remember that tropheus vary geographically and each population tends to be unique and forms a type.

I would avoid the possibility of hybridizing across types so try to avoid that situation.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks..I definitely have to save up some $ now.


----------

